# My shrimps



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thought I would post a few pics of my shrimp.





shrimp tanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Diggin the green ones


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, Welok,
I like the pictures of your shrimp. A say thanks I could not put again. No permission. What a nonsense. It is probably not wanted that I will continue to participate. Can not do anything. No matter.
All the Best


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Since I get the desire to show a few shrimp.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Susan, I have about decided to go with cherry shrimp in the 40 breeder. Have developed fin rot in the tank now. I only have fish in it to create a well established tank for shrimp. I am treating the fin rot with tetracycline. It has turned the water a very dark berry red. Very pretty but shocking to look at. 

My question is..will the tetracycline harm the shrimp or am I going to have to start from scratch? I don't know if the algae and slime on the glass will be red and poision to shrimp or what. Any ideas???

Vreugy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Basically I would start it over, I have never put shrimp in a tank that has had meds.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

That is not what I wanted to hear.  Do I have to change out everything, plants, substrate etc? May just set a 10 for a few shrimp and get them out of my system.

Thanks a bunch

Vreugy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plants rinse off real well, substrate if you can boil it. any other deco boil. Or just go with a 10 gal


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Haven't decided yet. I do know I am tired of looking at this blood red tank. Can barely see thru it end to end. May skip the last dose and clean it today, or at least put in charcoal to start clearing it. Beginning to get frustrated with it. 

Vreugy


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Changed 50% of the water yesterday. Lightened the red color a lot, but it is still raspberry red. Even put in extra charcoal. It has helped a little, but I think the slime on the glass is stained and will have to be cleaned. Think I will go with this tank and fish for awhile. I don't really want to set up another tank. I do have a nice place for a ten, but just not ready to set up another. Oh, the plants you sent are doing fantastic. No melting of any of them. If the tank wasn't red, it would sure be nice to look at. 

Hope you are well and enjoying your tanks. I sure appreciate all your help and advice.

Vreugy


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For about 1 year I also have shrimp. I am a Beginner. When I bought it, I saw it. They have very fine white sand. Shrimp sand. I could see exactly, even the very small ones. I really liked that.
When cleaning (every week) the white sand is advantageous. I take all things out (filter, driftwood, water salad). Then I suck the ground off, until he is white again. Half the water. The shrimp are satisfied with the procedure. They have increased a lot. When some small shrimp have been sucked off, they come in a white bowl.
The water is turned. The dirt in the middle is sucked with small hose and the small shrimp come back into the aquarium.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

What a neat way to clean your tank and save the baby shrimp. I hope you don't mind if I borrow your idea for when I get my shrimp tank going. Going to start from scratch with a new 20tall. Wish me luck.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, Nice to hear something again.
Yes, the method has proven itself. I still have many orange prawns and blue prawns. Also always many very small. I feed Spirolina flakes (little) and sometimes a dried nettle leaf. I wish you good luck.


----------

